# Great News site to read about our country...



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I highly recommend looking up skynews australia. They are very conservative, but, not biased, if that makes sense.
They just call it out. Love how this country I am working in is so blunt about stuff.
Patriot and Drop Bear approved..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Where's your right to bear arms?

With FJRB in, you be China's Beech Tree


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I go to the Sky News Great Britain website.
I find the Russian state run media, www.rt.com covers a lot that the leftist American media won't.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> Where's your right to bear arms?
> 
> With FJRB in, you be China's Beech Tree


Not sure the relevance to the thread. But, I was suggesting a newsite, Australian Skye news being really good.
I am a US Citizen, over here working in Perth Australia.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I catch their YouTube clips from time to time. They seem to be very fair, but clearly conservative leaning.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I always wanted to visit Perth, beautiful country and lucky you.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Megamom134 said:


> I always wanted to visit Perth, beautiful country and lucky you.


Imagine San Diego, with nice people, great accents, driving on the wrong side of the road, and some deadly animals..
Especially the Tiger Snake, which is on the island (Garden Island) in huge abundance due to some person back in the day bringing a box of them over before a bridge was here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I spent 5 days in Sydney in the summer of 1970.
I remember nothing, but I must have had a good time, because I spent every penny I brought with me.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I spent 5 days in Sydney in the summer of 1970.
> I remember nothing, but I must have had a good time, because I spent every penny I brought with me.


And that is how one should enjoy Sydney!! I hope you knocked the bottom out of a few winsome Aussie lasses!!!!


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I find the Russian state run media, www.rt.com


Is it instead of the Benny Hill show and Monty Python?


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

This is what is not customary to show in the media. 
I do not believe anything, but in these links there are facts that are often verified.
About Russia, Ukraine, Belarus:








The Insider — reports, analytics, investigations







theins.ru








__





The Bell — Eng — Daily Ringtone


Daily Ringtone




thebell.io








__





Carnegie Endowment for International Peace







carnegie.ru









Ukraine News today | Ukrainian News - latest, breaking News from Ukraine | Censor.NET


EN.Censor.net - Ukrainian News site. We find breaking news, multimedia, reviews & opinion on Kiev, business, sports & more at Censor.net.




censor.net








__





Charter'97 :: News from Belarus - Belarusian News - Republic of Belarus - Minsk


Charter'97 :: News from Belarus - Belarusian News - Republic of Belarus - Minsk




charter97.org












InformNapalm international intelligence community - InformNapalm.org (English)


At this moment the InformNapalm community is a well-established online resource which presents its own investigations and provides...




informnapalm.org


----------

